# 1998 A4 2.8 Liter Quattro How do I add transmission fluid



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

I have a 1998 A4 2.8l Quattro. I just got a transmission from the Junkyard and put it in. I need to know how to add transmission fluid and where it goes into. 

Thanks in advance. If you need me to leave more info please let me know.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

Man-tran is easy. Auto... not so much. Either way, you need a pump, or to make yourself a siphon jug thingy.


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

I know that a man trans is easy. And we are using a jug thingy but it keeps pouring out.


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

cleanmk2gti said:


> I know that a man trans is easy. And we are using a jug thingy but it keeps pouring out.


 So.... yours is auto then?


----------



## cleanmk2gti (Apr 27, 2009)

Mods please delete we had to buy a pump the car was given back owner he was very happy to get his trans changed for $250


----------

